# Social Security payments



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Make sure that, if you are supposed to pay them, your Social Security payments get to INSS.

We had to go to the Trafico office yesterday to help somebody whose employer (Spanish and apparently a crook) had not paid in the Soc Sec contributions he had deducted from his employees with the consequences that INSS had put an "Impound" order out on his car. INSS hadn't told him! It only came to light when his car was stolen and wrecked by joyriders in UK and the Insurance wouldn't pay out until the "Impound" was lifted. Apparently, the Spanish Police had been notified of the order and they would have impounded the car wherever it was seen in Spain (get your own way home mate!).

Moral of the tale is make sure that your Soc Sec contributions get paid in (you should get a statement from INSS)


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Make sure that, if you are supposed to pay them, your Social Security payments get to INSS.
> 
> We had to go to the Trafico office yesterday to help somebody whose employer (Spanish and apparently a crook) had not paid in the Soc Sec contributions he had deducted from his employees with the consequences that INSS had put an "Impound" order out on his car. INSS hadn't told him! It only came to light when his car was stolen and wrecked by joyriders in UK and the Insurance wouldn't pay out until the "Impound" was lifted. Apparently, the Spanish Police had been notified of the order and they would have impounded the car wherever it was seen in Spain (get your own way home mate!).
> 
> Moral of the tale is make sure that your Soc Sec contributions get paid in (you should get a statement from INSS)


Makes you wonder whether he's paid any tax in to the Hacienda either ? It does make you laugh doesn't it , the INSS know that the employer hasn't paid it but put the embargo on the employees car .


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Makes you wonder whether he's paid any tax in to the Hacienda either ? It does make you laugh doesn't it , the INSS know that the employer hasn't paid it but put the embargo on the employees car .


But the onus is on the employee to pay the INSS contributions to the authorities! Life is tough!


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Make sure that, if you are supposed to pay them, your Social Security payments get to INSS.
> 
> We had to go to the Trafico office yesterday to help somebody whose employer (Spanish and apparently a crook) had not paid in the Soc Sec contributions he had deducted from his employees with the consequences that INSS had put an "Impound" order out on his car. INSS hadn't told him! It only came to light when his car was stolen and wrecked by joyriders in UK and the Insurance wouldn't pay out until the "Impound" was lifted. Apparently, the Spanish Police had been notified of the order and they would have impounded the car wherever it was seen in Spain (get your own way home mate!).
> 
> Moral of the tale is make sure that your Soc Sec contributions get paid in (you should get a statement from INSS)


Are you sure these facts are correct and that this person wasn't registered as self employed? If the employer doesn't pay the contributions for his employees, he is the one who who is liable, not the employee.


----------

